# SPS-Analyzer ohne Dongle



## Markus (13 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

kennt jemand einen SPS-Analyzer der ohne Dongle funktioniert?
Ich mag Dongles grundsätzlich nicht und finde diese in diesem Fall beim mobilen Einsatz völlig impraktikabel.

Wir brauchen so eine SW vielleicht 10x im Jahr.
Diese muss deshalb auf eine VM die auch auf mehreren Rechnern läuft.
Eine gleichzeitige Nutzung findet natürlich nicht statt.
Ich kann und will es aber logistisch nicht bewerkstelligen dass genau der User der dieses Ding braucht einen Dongle dabei hat...
Meinetwegen kann das Ding einen Kopierschutz haben der nach Hause telefoniert.
Dann wäre der "Dongle" quasi in der Cloud.
Aber ein vergess- und verlierbarer Hardwaredongle ist inakzeptabel.

Danke!


----------



## thomass5 (13 Oktober 2016)

Beim Analyzer von Autem überträgst du einmal die Lizenz auf den Rechner/ VM und gut ist...


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

laut Autem geht das bei einer VM nicht.


----------



## Bits_And_More (14 Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte auch schon einen Analyzer von Autem im Einsatz, mag mich erinnern, dass es bei diesem per VM kopieren ging. Wir hatten genau das gleiche Problem wie du, der Analyzer wurde bei 5 Mitarbeitern vielleicht 10 mal / Jahr gebraucht, aber jedes mal den Dongle zu suchen etc., gerade wenn man an  verschiedenen Standorten ist, war einfach zu unpraktikabel.

War aber schon eine etwas ältere Version (Windows XP). Gut möglich, dass dies heute nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Dos6.22 (14 Oktober 2016)

Wie Bits_And_More schrieb ging es früher bei Autem. Man muss nur eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten, wenn man das alles macht. Grund, der Dongel ändert bei jedem Übertragen den Key etwas ab. Darum kann man einen alten Key aus einem Backup nicht mehr nutzen, bzw. wenn man nicht aufpasst, sich den Key zerschießen.


----------



## Slaine (18 Oktober 2016)

Gerade mal ausprobiert mit SPS-ANALYZER 5.6 und VMware Workstation 12 Pro. Nach dem Start wird trotz übertragener Lizenzen nach dem Dongle gefragt.


----------



## erzteufele (20 Oktober 2016)

kenne noch diese aber ob es die software ohne dogle gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen 
http://www.iba-ag.com/de/produkte/software/
http://www.mhj-tools.com/winplc-analyzer/


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2016)

Ich kenne keinen SPS-Analyzer, die ohne Dongle funktioniert.
Ich kann das aber auch nachvollziehen...
Man braucht die Software nur 5-10 Mal im Jahr oder weniger. 
Die "Bereitschaft" dafür Geld auszugeben ist dadurch recht niedrig.
Schon garnicht, wenn man die Software 3-4 Mal kaufen muss, damit
genug Mitarbeiter diese haben.

Also schnell in eine VM installieren. Ein Original kaufen und dann die VM
an alle Mitarbeiter verteilen.

Da die Software sehr selten zum Einsatz kommt und diese nicht jeder 
braucht, verdienen die Hersteller nicht wirklich was daran.

Daher kann ich gut nachvollziehen, dass ohne Dongle nix geht.
Würde ich auch so machen.

Das ein Dongle auf Baustelle gefährlich ist, da dieser gerne mal vergessen
wird, oder der "Kunde" meint, es wäre ein USB-Stick, den man mal schnell
mitnehmen kann, ist eine andere Geschichte. 
Daher habe ich meinen Dongle am Schlüsselbund für die Baustellen-Schlüssel.
Dann vergesse ich ihn nicht...


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Krummix,

das sehe ich anders.

1. Ja es wäre definitiv so dass wir eine Lizenz kaufen und die bei mehreren Mitarbeitern auf irgendwelchem VM´s rumfährt.
Am Ende wird das Produkt von mehreren Leuten einer Firma nicht zeitgleich genutzt.
Das ist bei dem Dongle genau gleich, den nimmt halt der mit der ihn braucht.
Allerdings nur theoretisch da sich solche Einsätze in den meisten Fällen nicht planen lassen.
Und selbst wenn sie sich planen lassen, dann entsteht Mehraufwand bei der Planung.

2. Wenn ich also 10-15 Leute habe die das Produkt theoretisch brauchen könnten, dann habe ich bei einer Dongle Lösung zwei Möglichkeiten:

Möglichkeit A:
Jeder bekommt einen Dongle und ich kauf für 30.000€ Software die ich ein paar Mal brauche.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich dann sogar mehr Lizenzen als jährliche Einsatzszenarien.
Das Risiko dass in den seltenen Fällen wo die SW benötigt wird ein Dongle fehlt (vergessen, verloren, gestolen, defekt, nicht mehr kompatibel zum neusten OS,...) besteht immer noch.
Dies ist in unserem Fall keine Option.
Abgesehen davon bau ich das - mit für uns ausreichenden Funktionen - für <30k vorher selber.
==> 0€ Umsatz für den Hersteller

Möglichkeit-B:
Ein Dongle wird angeschafft, der wird bei Bedarf wie ein Joint rumgereicht.
Dieses Thema ist meiner Meinung nach eine Organisatorische Unmöglichkeit.
==> 0€ Umsatz für den Hersteller

3. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Dongle im heutigen Zeitalter völlig unnötig.
Ein System zur Online Aktivierung wäre hier Zeitgemäßer.
Software Installieren, Software ruft daheim an und übermittelt einen Key und ein paar Daten von Rechner, Daten werden bei Hersteller abgelegt.
Die Software ruft versucht beim Start Zuhause anzurufen. Wenn es ein Problem gibt (Kein Internet, Lizenz gesperrt,...) läuft sie noch 60 Tage weiter - in denen das geklärt werden kann - bis sie den Start untersagt.

Kopieren ist kein Problem, wenn sich ein Key aber plötzlich sehr Oft zu Hause meldet - weil er öffentlich wurde - fällt diese Anomalie beim Hersteller auf und er kann reagieren.
In der Regel sperrt er den Key, spätestens nach 60 Tagen gehen also alle Installationen mit dem Key nicht mehr.
Eventuell ruft derjenige der das Teil gekauft hat, er kann bei der Gelegenheit noch erklären ob er das Ding mehrmals bei Ebay verkauft hat, oder einem Kollegen gegeben hat der ihm versprochen hat es "gleich am nächsten Tag" wieder zu löschen.... Wenn er brav ist bekommt er einen neuen Key und der alte bleibt geblockt.

Für den Hersteller ist genau nachvollziehbar welcher Kunde welche Keys gekauft hat und welche Keys wo und wie oft auf welchem System installiert wurden.


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2016)

Den von MHJ gibt's in der 10er Packung für 4900€ (inkl. Treibern) mit *tada* Seriennummer!
Das Angebot klingt fair, wir testen mal ob der das kann was wir wollen.


----------



## schattenparker (24 Oktober 2016)

Von iba gibt es den PLC-Xplorer auch im 10er Pack zu 5.900,-
In Anbetracht des Leistungumfangs und der enthaltenen Schnittstellen m.E. ein guter Preis.

siehe http://www.iba-ag.com/de/ibapda-plc-xplorer/


----------



## logo78 (19 Oktober 2017)

Es gibt Programme, die erkennen den VM-Betrieb und verweigern den Dienst. 
Wenn man in der *.vmx Datei folgendes einträgt:

```
[COLOR=#323D4F][FONT='inherit']monitor_control.virtual_rdtsc = "false"[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#323D4F][FONT='inherit']monitor_control.restrict_backdoor = "true"[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#323D4F][FONT='inherit']monitor_control.disable_directexec = "true" [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#323D4F][FONT='inherit']isolation.tools.getPtrLocation.disable = "true"[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#323D4F][FONT='inherit']isolation.tools.setPtrLocation.disable = "true"[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#323D4F][FONT='inherit']isolation.tools.setVersion.disable = "true"[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#323D4F][FONT='inherit']isolation.tools.getVersion.disable = "true"[/FONT][/COLOR]
```
erschwert man das 

Wehrmutstropfen: Die Vmware-Tools laufen dann auch nicht mehr. Damit kann man aber leben.
Das ist aber keine Garantie für jedes Programm.
Je nach dem wie pfiffig der Programmierer des Tools ist; den VM-Betrieb kann man immer irgendwie detektieren.
Aber genauso viele Möglichkeiten gibt in den VMs alles mögliche festzulegen (CPUID, HW-Serial, etc..)

btw:
Ich habe mal auf den Volkswagen-Notebooks eine spezielle (als VW Edition gebrandete) 
Autem-Analyzer Edition (v4) gesehen, die gänzlich ohne Aktivierung/Dongle lief.
Man kann ja mal bei Autem nachfragen

Edit: keine Ahnung ob das lizenztechnisch zulässig ist, oder ob ein Hersteller den Betrieb 
ihrer SW in einer VM rechtlich verbieten darf, wenn man es bestimmungsgemäß verwendet und keine 'Mehrplatzversion' daraus bastelt.
Das ist wohl eine Grauzone. Die sehen das ungern.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2017)

logo78 schrieb:


> ...
> btw:
> Ich habe mal auf den Volkswagen-Notebooks eine spezielle (als VW Edition gebrandete)
> Autem-Analyzer Edition (v4) gesehen, die gänzlich ohne Aktivierung/Dongle lief.
> ...



Als vertrauenswürdiger (   ) Großkunde kann man meist Pauschalen verhandeln, vielleicht nicht für 10 Lizenzen, aber vielleicht für 100. Der Hersteller spart meistens auch etwas, weil das Kopierschutzgedöhns dann weg fällt und keinen Supportaufwand verursacht.


----------

